# Garages Names



## Nik_B

Anybody name their garage? I'd like to hear some of the interesting ones, if so.


----------



## Bushytails

"the garage"

--Bushytails


----------



## Howie

Big Bertha.


----------



## Animal

Home away from home


----------



## Po_Go

"*MY* living room". The regular house living room is my wife's living room. Sometimes she yells at me "Go to YOUR living room!"


----------



## can-am-dan

The **Dog house**....but i love my dog house..lol


----------



## okceg

Hahaha! Now that's a nice name for a garage!

I call mine "haven".


----------



## imported_frozenstar

I named mine as "El Garahe"


----------



## thomask

I have a friend who has named his "the Corvette Barn".

It is realy a neat garage that holds 6 corvettes and is not a "barn" at all.  

Neon lights, 2 lifts, grease pit, heat and a/c, cable tv, etc....and an attached gameroom with bar and pool table.


----------



## mustanggarage

thomask said:


> I have a friend who has named his "the Corvette Barn".
> 
> It is realy a neat garage that holds 6 corvettes and is not a "barn" at all.
> 
> Neon lights, 2 lifts, grease pit, heat and a/c, cable tv, etc....and an attached gameroom with bar and pool table.



would love to see some pics of your barn.

I call mine the bionic doghouse because it is the third incarnation of garage that I have built in the last 15 years.  I have moved 3 times.  anyway it is where my dogs live and where I hang out and it keeps getting bigger and better.:thumbsup:


----------



## thomask

My very humble two car garage, 

View attachment MarchJune2010 051.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage

very nice.  I like all the corvette memorabilia.  I have been looking for more ford stuff but haven't been having a lot of luck finding stuff I like.


----------



## thomask

mustanggarage said:


> very nice.  I like all the corvette memorabilia.  I have been looking for more ford stuff but haven't been having a lot of luck finding stuff I like.



Hey I have a soft spot for Mustangs, too.

My first car was a 65 Mustang 2+2, 289 V8 with just about every factory option with air, console, ps,pb, and rally pac.

I sold it for 900.00 dollars.  

WHAT was I thinking?

Here's some pics of wife's Pony in the driveway. Grandkids love it. 

View attachment MarchJune2010 270.jpg


View attachment MarchJune2010 271.jpg


View attachment MarchJune2010 273.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage

very nice I am trying to convince my wife to trade her navigator off on one of those 2011 mustangs.  she is not convinced yet

so if you say the grandkids love it you must not let them into the vette to often?


----------



## thomask

mustanggarage said:


> very nice I am trying to convince my wife to trade her navigator off on one of those 2011 mustangs.  she is not convinced yet
> 
> so if you say the grandkids love it you must not let them into the vette to often?



They are only 3 yoa.  They can not ride yet due to car seats but I am looking forward to taking them to a parade with me in the future.


----------



## eddie85

can-am-dan said:


> The **Dog house**....but i love my dog house..lol



Brilliant. exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## siddle

I'm calling mine the "Hula-Hula Garage".. I'm doing a whole Tiki theme so it seems to fit.


----------



## wawa1

the man cave. 36x36x12. not finished yet. shingled and two sides sheeted in ibarn red tin.


----------



## d.yaros

Mine is called the Yaros Car Barn.


----------



## Sanctifier

The *ToyRoom.*


----------



## lexykevin

Sanitation is a big problem in dog houses.


----------



## havasu

I've built many dog houses, but my dumb dogs would rather be in the house and the dog house seems to only be used to keep the spiders out of the rain!


----------



## T2Vette

thomask said:


> My very humble two car garage,



Looks like I need more stuff in my "Vette House" still too much white space!

I see you like the red, what year?...more of a blue guy myself...a 97 with 39K and a 05 with 11K, I love them both.







T2


----------



## thomask

T2Vette said:


> Looks like I need more stuff in my "Vette House" still too much white space!
> 
> I see you like the red, what year?...more of a blue guy myself...a 97 with 39K and a 05 with 11K, I love them both.
> 
> 
> Hey T2Vette,
> 
> Those are two great looking blue vetts. How about a nice red stripe around the garage to set things off. It sure looks nice and clean there.
> 
> Current
> 2005 Magnetic Red/Tan
> 1981 White/Red T top
> 
> Previous
> 
> Pic Below was my 1997 C 5 Black/Firethorn, a fun Hot Rod Vett.
> 
> View attachment 1997 C 5 Corvette.jpg


----------



## T2Vette

I was actually thinking of doing a couple BLUE stripes about 1/3 of the way up to match the cars.   Maybe something about 2 inch wide each.  I have a Nassau Blue Corvette Mail box to match the '97.  A guy in OK makes them, saw it on-line and called and asked if he would do one in NB for me and he said send me the paint code with your payment and I do you one up special.  I almost painted the floor with the blue color, but thought it wouldn't match the house too well.  I am going to try and a take some better pics this weekend if the weather here near St Louis gets a bit better.

I always liked a red interior:thumbsup:...that was a sweet '97.  I think the '97 LS1's were built a little tighter and seem to have a bit more seat of the pants oomph to 'em, IMHO.  I have a friend who has over 150K on his 97 and most of that was done 1/4 mile at a time, and it runs like a top after tons of abuse and not a single leak of anything ever.

T2


----------



## thomask

I always liked a red interior:thumbsup:...that was a sweet '97.  I think the '97 LS1's were built a little tighter and seem to have a bit more seat of the pants oomph to 'em, IMHO.  I have a friend who has over 150K on his 97 and most of that was done 1/4 mile at a time, and it runs like a top after tons of abuse and not a single leak of anything ever.

T2[/QUOTE]

I miss my 97 c 5, it was what an old guy like me would say was a "real hot rod." 

Great dual intake and hot exhaust system.  

She road and sounded like one of the old 427's...my neighbors knew when I came home and left.

First time wife drove it it scared her. I did warn her to not kick it until in the outside lane passing.


----------



## T2Vette

thomask said:


> I always liked a red interior:thumbsup:...that was a sweet '97.  I think the '97 LS1's were built a little tighter and seem to have a bit more seat of the pants oomph to 'em, IMHO.  I have a friend who has over 150K on his 97 and most of that was done 1/4 mile at a time, and it runs like a top after tons of abuse and not a single leak of anything ever.
> 
> T2



I miss my 97 c 5, it was what an old guy like me would say was a "real hot rod." 

Great dual intake and hot exhaust system.  

She road and sounded like one of the old 427's...my neighbors knew when I came home and left.

First time wife drove it it scared her. I did warn her to not kick it until in the outside lane passing.[/QUOTE]

That is cool.  Nothing like a mean sounding Vette:rockin:

I have kept the 97 stock, it is still in good enough condition (No scratches, clean enough underneath and in the engine compartment you could eat off it, and I still have the painted wagon wheels in the basement in new condition) and only a few years more years away from getting it judged for Survivor Status.

T2


----------



## Camaron32

My Grandfather-In-Law lives in rural northern Iowa and the sign above his barn reads "Cramalot Inn". If you've ever seen it you will notice that it is very accurately named. lol.


----------

